# 2008 Floorplans



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Don't think this has been asked.

Does anyone have any idea what the new models floor plans look like. I notice some new arrivals on the keystone site under the specifications.

21RSLE
30QBHS
30QBHSLE

Outback 2008 Specs


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I am curious too!


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

You would think that they would add the Floor Plans to the site a bit before they release them???







It will be interesting to see what they have done. Even the brochure is last years...


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

You could call outback corporate and they will fax them to you. I did that last year to see the 32.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

What do you think the LE stands for??


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> What do you think the LE stands for??

















OHHHHHH, sure!!! NOW you've done it !!!!!!!!!!!!!

You ask a question like that in _THIS _crowd???


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> What do you think the LE stands for??


That would be the Outbackers.com *L*imited *E*dition model.
(Opps... there I go again!) 









But seriously... There is a new model coming out with a street side Queen slide (Just like in the back) in the front. Picture a 28RSDS with the Queen slide in lieu of the bunk room. I'm not sure if that is one of the ones in question here, but I have seen pictures of it.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

LE..hmmmmmm..let me think.....







,nah, I better not think.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> What do you think the LE stands for??

















OHHHHHH, sure!!! NOW you've done it !!!!!!!!!!!!!

You ask a question like that in _THIS _crowd???








[/quote]
What? Whadi say??


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> What do you think the LE stands for??

















OHHHHHH, sure!!! NOW you've done it !!!!!!!!!!!!!

You ask a question like that in _THIS _crowd???








[/quote]
What? Whadi say??

[/quote]
it's an open door for SOME people who will get, um , creative with the LE


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Per a dealer I talked to, LE is going to be just what it is.....a Limited Edition, available on a few models. Some things he said were a limited Fall run, with standard aluminum rims.

The new models should be available soon, as one or two will be at the Hershey RV Show in 2 weeks.

One of the 30 footers will be a quad bunk with superslide.

Fifth wheels will now come with a fiberglass molded front cap instead of the rounded over one, two of them will be over-the-pin bed slide models.

Steve


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I bet they have king bed slides in the rear.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> What do you think the LE stands for??


That would be the Outbackers.com *L*imited *E*dition model.
(Opps... there I go again!) 









But seriously... There is a new model coming out with a street side Queen slide (Just like in the back) in the front. Picture a 28RSDS with the Queen slide in lieu of the bunk room. I'm not sure if that is one of the ones in question here, but I have seen pictures of it.

Happy Trails,
Doug

[/quote]

27FQBS
This is the Streetside slide model

.... but I was just on the Keystone
site and was just about to post when I found this thread...

SoooOOOOOoooooooOOOOOO.... Inquireing minds want to know see pictures of Floorplans!!!

MaeJae


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Im still trying to get creative with the LE .... help me.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Im still trying to get creative with the LE .... help me.


LEAKS EVERYWHERE!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I found a hint/reference that the *L*imited *E*ditiion also has an electric awning.

I thought someone would have been all over this. Looks like the 30 is the only new model.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sniff...Smell that? Can you smell it!!! NNNNEWWWW CAAAMMPPPERRR Alert!!! 31RQSLE?

31RQSLE????? My heart be still!! Must safegaurd bank account!!! I have sent a couple of e-mails. Hoping for some additional info.

Eric


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Sniff...Smell that? Can you smell it!!! NNNNEWWWW CAAAMMPPPERRR Alert!!! 31RQSLE?
> 
> 31RQSLE????? My heart be still!! Must safegaurd bank account!!! I have sent a couple of e-mails. Hoping for some additional info.
> 
> Eric


Eric, stop! no! don't! pllleeeezzzzeeee! I'll have to sell something!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Sniff...Smell that? Can you smell it!!! NNNNEWWWW CAAAMMPPPERRR Alert!!! 31RQSLE?
> 
> 31RQSLE????? My heart be still!! Must safegaurd bank account!!! I have sent a couple of e-mails. Hoping for some additional info.
> 
> Eric


Eric, stop! no! don't! pllleeeezzzzeeee! I'll have to sell something!
[/quote]

Losing grip.......suction...too great......AAHHHHAHHHAHAHhahahhahahah Phone just rang. DW got My e-mail. Her Question....Does Campers Inn have any on the lot yet?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Sniff...Smell that? Can you smell it!!! NNNNEWWWW CAAAMMPPPERRR Alert!!! 31RQSLE?
> 
> 31RQSLE????? My heart be still!! Must safegaurd bank account!!! I have sent a couple of e-mails. Hoping for some additional info.
> 
> Eric


Eric, stop! no! don't! pllleeeezzzzeeee! I'll have to sell something!
[/quote]

Losing grip.......suction...too great......AAHHHHAHHHAHAHhahahhahahah Phone just rang. DW got My e-mail. Her Question....Does Campers Inn have any on the lot yet?








[/quote]

Bye Bye bank account!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> I found a hint/reference that the *L*imited *E*ditiion also has an electric awning.
> 
> I thought someone would have been all over this. Looks like the 30 is the only new model.


So will Bluewedge or Eric Buy first?








I bet a 33' trailer with Al rims would look nice behind that SuperDuty!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Aluminum rims.....CRAP. I should have waited just a little longer...add it to the mod list. UGH.


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

Here is the information on the LE's
21RSLE - same floorplan as 21rs with a few changes like no shelf above bed etc
30QBSLE- front queen with large 18" depth slide and four bunks in rear
The LE's have less options and priced less

Sydney LE's
31RQS same floorplan as Regular Sydney
32BHDS same floorplan as Regular Sydney
These will have Aluminum Wheels STD
Fanstastic Vent Fan in Livingroom-STD
Electric Awning-STD
19" LCD TV-STD
Other than the above changes thay are the same
THese should be arriving dealers lots in the next few weeks and they are at this time limited production

If you have any questions your always welcome to contact me
Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales
Carthage, MO


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Coachlight RV Sales said:


> Here is the information on the LE's
> 21RSLE - same floorplan as 21rs with a few changes like no shelf above bed etc
> 30QBSLE- front queen with large 18" depth slide and four bunks in rear
> The LE's have less options and priced less
> ...


Wait, the OB LE's have fewer features, and the Sydney LE's have more









Did they let Gilligan name their models this year?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Coachlight RV Sales said:


> Here is the information on the LE's
> 21RSLE - same floorplan as 21rs with a few changes like no shelf above bed etc
> 30QBSLE- front queen with large 18" depth slide and four bunks in rear
> The LE's have less options and priced less
> ...


Coachlight-Somebody has to have the floorplans for ALL the 08's. Can you help us OB hungry people?


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

LE=less expensive?


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Limited Edition as in extra goodies

This is what they are doing on the everest line -->  Clicky


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I want to see pics of the LE aluminum rims !! I really dont like these white ones.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> I want to see pics of the LE aluminum rims !! I really dont like these white ones.


You really have to get some AL rims to match that new truck.... Ahh, what the heck, get them on the 5'er you will be looking at shortly!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I thought they already had the Passport line which is a less expensive (and less features) than the Outback.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Humpty said:


> Limited Edition as in extra goodies
> 
> This is what they are doing on the everest line -->  Clicky


You're not shopping AGAIN are you?!?!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Outback LE=Limited Edition, Less expensive

Sydney LE=Limited Edition, More expensive


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Limited Edition as in extra goodies
> 
> This is what they are doing on the everest line -->  Clicky


You're not shopping AGAIN are you?!?!








[/quote]

NO WAY! We should be set for a long time







Electric Stab jacks on the rear would be nice though









Saw that on the Everest owner's site (Closest thing to Challenger owners for me). Keystone has also just added a 'What's New' button to the Challenger site. It shows 2 new floor plans and the LE stuff. Maybe they will update the OB site soon.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Humpty said:


> Electric Stab jacks on the rear would be nice though


My Dad's SOB has electric stabs. They are Great! One button and you stabilize the rear of the trailer.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Coachlight RV Sales said:


> Here is the information on the LE's
> 21RSLE - same floorplan as 21rs with a few changes like no shelf above bed etc
> 30QBSLE- front queen with large 18" depth slide and four bunks in rear
> The LE's have less options and priced less
> ...


 I just got off the phone with Keystone RV. As Ken said (thanks Ken BTW) the LE models will have the same floor plans as the existing models. But will add the Fantastic Fan, LCD TV, Electric Awning and aluminum wheels.

Since I had them on the phone I started digging for more info. Sales was pretty tight lipped but did say that in the next 6-8 months there will be both significant and minor changes to the Outback line. They would not go further than that because some of the "final bugs were being worked out".

In anycase there are more goodies on the way.

So to answer the question as to who will be buying first, Egregg57 or Bluewedge.......Egregg57 will be waiting juusssttt a biiit longer! Last thing I want to do is to jump into a rig (not like that would be a bad thing) and then end up with camper envy all over again! It's all you Blue!!

Eric


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Is there only going to be an "LE" edition on those few models or will it be available on all?


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

The 30QBHS is a new floorplan, isn't it?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

GoVols said:


> The 30QBHS is a new floorplan, isn't it?


Yes....front queen walk around bed with quad bunks in the rear.

The LE will only be available on the 2 models.

Steve


----------



## taz (Dec 30, 2006)

LE stands for low end so when the foil that covers the cabinet rails starts coming off they can say, Hey quit complaining you new it was an LE when you bought it.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

taz said:


> LE stands for low end so when the foil that covers the cabinet rails starts coming off they can say, Hey quit complaining you new it was an LE when you bought it.


 I have had my 31RQS for almost 3 years and I haven't had anything peel off any of my cabinets.....but oops that's right we were talking about floor plans...sorry.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Unless some well to do long lost relative shows up and I retire tomorrow I doubt we will be changing soon. A 23RS would be nice for casual camping but the 21RS gets us where we need to be in the right footprint, for now.

Nice to see Keystone making changes. I also heard something about some exciting changes coming up in the future.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

I have heard from one of the dealers that they are no longer using Carrier a/c's. He was not sure which Air conditioner they will be using but he was sure they have done away with the remote in favor of a wall mounted thermostat.

I would love to see some pictures of an LE if anyone comes across one!

Thanks!


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

fl_diesel said:


> I have heard from one of the dealers that they are no longer using Carrier a/c's. He was not sure which Air conditioner they will be using but he was sure they have done away with the remote in favor of a wall mounted thermostat.
> 
> I would love to see some pictures of an LE if anyone comes across one!
> 
> Thanks!


Shoot, you mean I'll actually have to get out of bed to change the temperature????


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

I bet there will be king slides. KZ now has rear king slides on their Spree models.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> The 30QBHS is a new floorplan, isn't it?


Yes....front queen walk around bed with quad bunks in the rear.

The LE will only be available on the 2 models.

Steve
[/quote]

The LE or Premium edition is apparently available on 4 models.

32BDHS
31RQS
21RS
30QBHS

* And* at no additional cost. Those units, which are of a limited production Will Not Last Long.  I believe they won't last on the lots IF they are not ordered out of availability before they ever get there.

Eric


----------

